# Blackthorn Dove and Argente Abyssinians are here!



## SarahY

Hello Everyone,

The first Blackthorn dove abyssinian litter has arrived! Mum is a dove abyssinian, dad is a dove satin abyssinian and they were both bred by Laoshu (thank you!). In this litter I have three does (ivory satin abyssinian and 2x dove abyssinians) and three bucks (1x dove abyssinian and 2x dove satin abyssinians). Also the first Blackthorn argente abyssinian litter arrived four days later from the same buck and an agouti abyssinian doe bred by me, so I'll post pictures of them when they grow hair.

Here are my doves, aged 7 days. I'm so pleased 



















Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon

Ooo lovely and chunky bubba's!  Good job!

Will expect many more pictures as they grow! hehe

W xx


----------



## webzdebs

aw they are gorgeous!


----------



## Jack Garcia

They are so fat and obviously healthy! I am impressed!


----------



## Cait

Chubby babies are the best kind (except perhaps when I see photos of myself as a toddler :lol: )


----------



## laoshu

congratulations sarah  They look lovely and the swirls are not to bad ether


----------



## SarahY

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!

Here are the dove abyssinians aged 11 days:



















As you can see, I have some kind of recessive rex in this litter, yet another thing to breed out and typically it's on the two with the best rosettes :roll: But, the babies are all doing really well, lovely and fat and big.

Here is the argente abyssinian litter aged 7 days:



















I have 1 argente buck and 4 does, argente, argente satin, chinchilla and an as yet unidentified white-bellied cream coloured one. I'm thinking she might be an argente creme with there being chinchilla in the litter, but I'm not holding my breath because I don't want to be disappointed. At first I thought she was a champagne agouti (A* bb pp) but she is a very different colour. I'll just have to wait and see when the undercolour comes through. She's a bit paler than in the photo. Either way, I'm chuffed to bits with both of these litters 

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress

Ooh, the curly swirly ones are a lovely mish-mosh of hairiness. The argent(e) will be so cool in aby. Congrats!


----------



## laoshu

They are lovely! sorry you ended up with a recessive rex  one of the mums here did have a slightly weird coat but not as good as them babys .. i did suspect a recessive gene though!


----------



## WillowDragon

I want the rex's!!!!!!!!!!!! I want them!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehee


----------



## WoodWitch

Argente Creme.........*blows a huge raspberry*


----------



## SarahY

Thanks everyone!

GOOD NEWS! The unidentified white-bellied cream doe has starting developing her undercoat... and it's BLUE! So she is an argente creme. What a bizarre fluke 

I'm always saying how much I hate surprises in litters, well that showed me didn't it? :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
*Even bigger Raspberry*


----------



## zany_toon

They are so cute - I didn't realise that they started showing their rosettes so early on! Well done


----------



## Cait

Looking good Sarah


----------



## SarahY

Thanks! 

The dam has gone and bloody well eaten the chinchilla doe! I've put the argente creme and the best argente with a show dove litter the same age, so here's hoping the remaining kittens make it. Never have this problem with my show doves, they'll mother anything 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon

Awww crap, I was gonna say I want the chinchilla doe too! Hate when that happens, especially when they are fuzzies


----------



## SarahY

LOL. If it makes you feel any better she would have definitely stayed here, she had the best rosettes! They always choose to munch up the ones you most wanted to keep...

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Gorgeous babies, I must say, I liked the chinchilla( was going to ask what colour she was until my question was answered). Sorry to ask what may seem like a daft question but is there an age when you would consider the babies being safe from being eaten by mum? I had no idea mum would still eat the babes when they had fur and were such a good size  I just assumed it was the first few days when they were pinkies and had just had the stress of delivery?


----------



## SarahY

The oldest baby I ever found half-eaten was 19 days old. It just seemed completely random. Previous to this the baby was growing well and the family were fine, and the dam didn't eat any more of the babies. I did a mini-autopsy on the remains and couldn't find any reason that she would kill the baby, all the organs looked healthy and the stomach was full of milk.

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Thanks, gosh, 19 days old, you would think you were on the home straight by then! I will keep my fingers crossed for the rest of the litter.xx


----------



## SarahY

I think it's pretty rare, I've only ever had 3 babies eaten in total. Thank you though, I'm really hoping they all make it 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon

I've only ever had two babies that were furred eaten, they were both 17 days old and I promptly removed the rest of the litter and didn't breed from that female again, that females sisters proved to be abismal mothers too, and it was a very, very tough decision to remove them from my breeding program as they were the best typed does I had at that time.

I've had first time moms eat a few newborn pinkies, and a couple of completely desimated newborn litters, but I see that as run of the mill, and usually give the girls a second chance.

I hope the rest of your argente litter does well with the nanny Sarah!

W xx


----------



## SarahY

I just checked in on them when I came home for lunch and to let the hounds for a wee. The foster mother was feeding the two new babies along with hers and the original mother still has both of hers intact. I'll breathe easier when they're weaned, I think :roll:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Loganberry

they look great sarah - more pix please!


----------



## Jack Garcia

I had a litter who was attacked and eaten at around 17 days old. The female was culled since there's no reason to keep such a mouse around. I don't know if mice can have psychiatric problems, but I think this one did.

I agree that the light baby looks like an argente creme, but I've also had pink-eyed cinnamon (A/A b/b p/p) who look very, very similar to that. Either way, if I lived in England, I'd steal her from you.


----------



## WillowDragon

Hey hey hey... Sarah's not gonna let that one go are ya? 

And if she does... well of course it will be mine! *evil laugh* :lol: :twisted: :lol:

W xx


----------



## WillowDragon

MORE PICS PLEASE!! *evil laugh*


----------



## SarahY

I'll post some up tomorrow. Oh, later today actually! I think I should stop playing on the computer and go to bed, I'm up at 7 

Sarah xxx


----------



## windyhill

Very nice litters! 
Would love to get some abyssinians, or at least be able to see some in person.


----------



## Erica

They are all beautiful... I like the rex's best though... I've never seen one before. Great pics.


----------



## SarahY

More pictures, huzzah! The babies were all very squirmy today so the pictures are rubbish I'm afraid!

Dove Tan Satin Abyssinian x Agouti Abyssinian
1x black self, 1x silver tan, 1x agouti, 1x argente satin and 1x dove, all abyssinian (although not very good ones):









Pseudochocolate Fox (at/at c/cch) Satin Abyssinian x Dove Tan Abyssinian
2x pseudochocolate fox satins, 1x dove tan, 1x dove tan satin, 2x PEWs, all abyssinian:

















Dove Tan Satin Abyssinian x Ivory Abyssinian
1x dove satin, 4x ivory, all abyssinian:

















Pseudochocolate Fox (at/at c/cch) Satin Abyssinian x Argente (Carrying Abyssinian)
1x agouti abyssinian, 1x PEW abyssinian, 2x white bellied chinchilla type things, 1x PEW, 1x blue agouti:

















Sarah xxx


----------

